# potting soil



## Strange_Evil (Aug 27, 2011)

Anyone use this potting soil? Is it safe to use?

And this is the dry lok everyone uses right?
http://www.ugl.com/drylokMasonry/masonryWaterproofer/latex.php


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 27, 2011)

Ive used a soil mix, I dont know the exact brand but it was from home depot, just make sure there aren't any weird additives. "Forest products" might be a little sketchy, there could be pine or cedar in it. I know that here in oregon I have to be a little more careful with local stuff because we've got quite a bit of pine.


----------



## james.w (Aug 27, 2011)

Not sure on the soil, but yes that is the Drylok.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 27, 2011)

Yeah the forest products thing is what has me worrying, and that's the only potting soil they have so its that or $50 on some eco earth . 

Jame's, is it okay if i use it on damp wood? Like my wood is not soak or wet to the touch, its just a little damp from all the substrate i just took out, can i use the drylok?


----------



## james.w (Aug 27, 2011)

Read the can, but I think it is supposed to be dry.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 27, 2011)

Your right, i'm going to read it now and stop being lazy, thanks!Okay so according to the can i can use it on a slightly damp surface. How strong is the smell? I will be be using it in a room full of reptiles, will the smell seep out and mess with my other reptiles? Or is it not that strong?


james.w said:


> Read the can, but I think it is supposed to be dry.



Okay so according to the can i can use it on a slightly damp surface. How strong is the smell? I will be be using it in a room full of reptiles, will the smell seep out and mess with my other reptiles? Or is it not that strong?


----------



## hoosier (Aug 27, 2011)

In the link click the link that says MSDS SHEET. its in red. it will give you health info. it says when wet there should be no issues with over exposure when breathing it. however the dust from sanding can "AGGRAVATE RESPIRATORY CONDITIONS"


----------



## james.w (Aug 27, 2011)

It will be fairly strong if done in a room, I did mine in the garage with the door open and it was enough to give me a headache and I work with paint everyday.


----------

